
Ask HN: Where can I find an original and professional template for my CV? - piccogabriele
I often have to modify and update my CV or change the style.<p>Which template do you usually use? Are there any free original and professional templates? Thanks, HN.<p>PS: Any format is ok (.doc, .docx, .pages, .psd)
======
piccogabriele
Nobody knows where to find a good template?

